# Orchid Mantis, HYMENOPUS CORONATUS



## Darkrai283 (Oct 24, 2014)

_*[04.10.14]*_

Picked up a pair of these at the AES from Arthropodia.

Current stadium of the two nymphs:
Female: 6th instar (Pre-subadult)
Male: 3rd instar (Pre-pre-subadult)

Pics


IMG_0558 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0566 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0564 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0569 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0568 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 24, 2014)

*[10.10.14]*

The female turned pink 2 days after I got her... in a plain container. The only thing I can think of that triggered this is the light...  

Pics


IMG_0693 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0668 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0666 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0701 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0679 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Aryia (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice looking orchids!

Pre-presubadult males are 3rd instar, and pre-sub females are 6th instar.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 24, 2014)

_*[13.10.14]*_

The male moulted today.

Male moulted to 4th instar
Moulting interval: ??? days (first time he moulted since I got him)

Current stadium of the two nymphs:
Female: 6th instar (Pre-subadult)
Male: 4th instar (Pre-subadult)


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 24, 2014)

_*[14.10.14]*_

The female moulted today.

Female moulted to 7th instar
Moulting interval: ??? days (first time she moulted since I got her)

Current stadium of the two nymphs:
Female: 7th instar (Subadult)
Male: 4th instar (Pre-subadult)


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 24, 2014)

Aryia said:


> Nice looking orchids!
> 
> Pre-presubadult males are 3rd instar, and pre-sub females are 6th instar.


Thanks Aryia.  

I'll edit the OP and others now.


----------



## jsorigami (Oct 24, 2014)

What kind of light did you have to get the orchid pink? Mine are all white (not that I'm complaining, they're very pretty, just trying to see how to get them pink). Thanks


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 24, 2014)

jsorigami said:


> What kind of light did you have to get the orchid pink? Mine are all white (not that I'm complaining, they're very pretty, just trying to see how to get them pink). Thanks





Darkrai283 said:


> _The only thing I can think of _that triggered this is the light...


I'm not sure if it really was the lighting that caused this but it's the only thing I can think of right now as lighting affects the colouration of other species as well (so don't take my word for it!)...  

Arthropodia is based in France so for them to get to London here in the UK, they would have had to got the ferry or the Eurostar so their whole stock would have been in complete darkness for a day or two until they set up their stand for the start of the show.

When I got home, I set up her enclosure (plain Braplast box with kitchen roll on the bottom) and placed her with others on my growshelf which I use to overwinter sub-tropical Drosera spp. and Mexican Pinguicula spp.. I have two T5, 24W fluorescent tubes (one 3400k and the other 6400k) fixed on the top and because she changed colour so quickly, I think the transition from being in complete darkness for 1-2 days to being beamed on by two 24W growlights triggered the colour change in some way.


----------



## dmina (Oct 24, 2014)

Beautiful pictures and Mantids... Keep us updated please.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 28, 2014)

_*[26.10.14]*_

Just some photos of the f&amp;m.
I love it when the females get their body so flat on surfaces when spooked... and I was pretty amazed at how the escaped bluebottle flew straight into the arms of the pre-sub male while taking the pics. Whoa lol.

Female


IMG_1082 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1091 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1090 by darkrai283, on Flickr

Male


IMG_1035 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1042 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1136 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Oct 28, 2014)

*[28.10.14]*

The male moulted today.

Male moulted to 5th instar
Moulting interval: 15 days

Current stadium of the two nymphs:
Female: 7th instar (Subadult)
Male: 5th instar (Subadult)


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

[09.11.14]

The female moulted today.

Female moulted to 8th instar
Moulting interval: 26 days

Current stadium of the two nymphs:
Female: 8th instar (Adult)
Male: 5th instar (Subadult)



1466259_989539687739551_5961087040896899166_n by darkrai283, on Flickr


10734091_989539711072882_2794698714941310362_n by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1242 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

[10.11.14]

Portrait shot of the female:



IMG_1299 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

[21.11.14]

The male moulted today just before I went to sleep.

Male moulted to 6th instar
Moulting interval: 24 days

Current stadium of the two nymphs:
Female: 8th instar (Adult)
Male: 6th instar (Adult)

Male:


10363975_997525373607649_6520193719173721241_n by darkrai283, on Flickr


10603207_997525386940981_5148445677107827934_n by darkrai283, on Flickr


10734258_997525480274305_592429887863951969_n by darkrai283, on Flickr


1908453_997525420274311_1639197579978490547_n by darkrai283, on Flickr


Now that the female has fully coloured up:


IMG_1394 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1420 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1422 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1438 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1432 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## dmina (Dec 5, 2014)

WOW... Beautiful... congrats on the molt... they look amazing. She looks like she has a dress on.. Beautiful wings ... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 14, 2014)

_*[01.12.14]*_

The female is 78mm from head to wingtip.

Pic:


IMG_1454 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 14, 2014)

*[13.12.14]*

Witnessed the female calling for the first time just before going to bed; 33 days since her adult moult.

_*[14.12.14]*_

At 23:00, I decided to introduce the male to the female by placing him on my finger. He jumped on after 5 mins and started drumming on her back. I witnessed one attempt to connect where the male couldn't reach but the female started calling again so I will leave them in a large Phasmid enclosure overnight.

Fingers crossed.  

Pics:


Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr


Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 14, 2014)

_*[14.12.14]*_

Success.  

Pics:


IMG_1639 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1638 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1634b by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1635 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 14, 2014)

dmina said:


> WOW... Beautiful... congrats on the molt... they look amazing. She looks like she has a dress on.. Beautiful wings ... Thanks for sharing..


Cheers.


----------



## dmina (Dec 14, 2014)

He is like the little engine that could...quite a hill to climb.. LOL Congrats... Thanks for the update.. Your mantis are beautiful...


----------



## Darkrai283 (Jan 15, 2015)

_*[26.12.14]*_

Ain't he cute?



IMG_1752 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Jan 15, 2015)

_*[23.12.14]*_

The female laid the her first ooth today.  

Ootheca log:
Ooth no.1: [23.12.14], 44 days after adult moult



Untitled by Darkrai283, on Flickr


Untitled by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Jan 15, 2015)

_*[02.01.14]*_

New year portrait.



IMG_2187 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2015)

i remember rearing these

it was fun and i started them all at 2nd instar and got 2 females to mature before the male

i got 1 female to mate but she died of an infection trying to lay an ooth and the unmated female laid a perfect ooth

they are cool tho


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

_*[23.12.15]*_

Another pic of her first ooth which I forgot to include in one of the previous posts. Here are also two pics of the male eating a BBF while still on the female's back.



IMG_0195 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0202 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0204 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

_*[26.01.15]*_

"Look ma! I'm riding a motorcycle..."



IMG_1752 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

_*[16.01.15]*_

She laid her second ooth today... with the male STILL on her back.  He still has not gotten off since he first mounted and connected with her. I have also witnessed him mate a couple of times since the last ooth as laid as well.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

_*[21.01.15]*_

They make a lovely trio... LOL



IMG_0616 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

*[14.02.15]*

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! It's so ironic that this had to happen on this special day. xD

The male is now a goner... but he lasted for 85 DAYS (almost 3 months) on the female's back without getting off once since he first mated with her. He was a dedicated lad.  



IMG_0953 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_0955 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

_*[28.02.15]*_

The female flapping her wings.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

_*[03.03.15]*_

Here she is with her freshly laid 3rd ooth.



IMG_1378 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1397 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 8, 2015)

*[20.03.15]*

The first ooth hatched after 90 days in incubation at cool temperatures around 19-22C. About a fifth of the ooth didn't hatch but I still got a whopping 98 nymphs! Very happy and surprised considering this was the first ooth... which usually has lower hatch rates than others laid subsequently.



IMG_3118 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3123 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3115 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3122 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## PlayingMantis (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, congrats on the hatch!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 13, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 21, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[17.04.15]*_



IMG_3491 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_3485 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[29.04.15]*_

A group shot of the nymphs.



IMG_3131 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_3133 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[03.06.15]*_




IMG_4292 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[10.06.15]*_

A group shot of the 4th and 5th instars.



IMG_4547 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_4548 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[17.06.15]*_

The first of the females to moult to 6th instar (pre-subadult).  Time to move them into larger containers!



IMG_4714 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[21.06.15]*_

A 6th instar female (pre-subadult) nymph.



IMG_4817 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[24.06.15]*_

A 6th instar (pre-subadult) female nymph eating a wild blue-bottle fly.



IMG_4833 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_4854 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_4851 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[17.07.15]*_

A group shot of female 6th and 7th instars (pre-sub and subadults).



IMG_5775 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5777 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[01.08.15]*_

The best way of dealing with rogue flies in the house is to use a mantis.  I had her resting on the top of a container while I was moving things around and this fly decides to land right in front of her, haha.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[08.08.15]*_

One of the females have very swollen wingbuds now which have lifted off the body quite a bit. She should be moulting to adult over the course of the night!



IMG_6667 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[09.08.15]*_

A successful moult to adult in the morning.  



IMG_6712 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_6715 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[15.08.15]*_

Two adult females with some Phyllium philippinicum nymphs.  A flower mimic and a leaf mimic together... sweet.  



IMG_7419 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[27.08.15]*_

Photos of an adult female and male.



IMG_8499 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8503 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8489 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8497 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8492 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8490 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[22.09.15]*_

My males passed away before they had a chance to fertilise any of the females so I got this male today from Stefan. E (Drumkitchen on UKMF). Thanks a bunch Stefan!  

Here are photos from the first mating attempt of this female (feeding on a male Acrophylla wuelfingi's abdomen) with the male. They haven't made a connection yet but the male is making good progress so I hope to see them connected by the morning!  



IMG_0068 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_0080 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[23.09.15]*_

Following on from last night when the male jumped onto the female's back, they have successfully made a connection so things are looking good for a 2nd generation of this species for me.  



IMG_8764 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8759 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8761 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_8773 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[01.10.15]*_

Her 1st ooth 8 days after copulation.  



IMG_0534 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_0539 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 17, 2015)

_*[27.10.15]*_

She laid her 2nd ooth overnight but was very stressed out! It's the first time I've ever seen a H. coronatus' deimatic display in person.  



IMG_9256 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9265 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9231 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9233 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9240 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9243 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 17, 2015)

How did you breed them? Cool mantids, would like to care for them.


----------



## dmina (Dec 7, 2015)

Great photos... Thanks for sharing!


----------

